
Court rules in favor of the Oxfod comma - lx
https://qz.com/932004/the-oxford-comma-a-maine-court-settled-the-grammar-debate-over-serial-commas-with-a-ruling-on-overtime-pay-for-dairy-truck-drivers/
======
flyingfences
Yet more evidence in favor of its use - clarity is important!

